# Hens or cocks



## DanielleBoland (Nov 25, 2012)

Dont know much about these breed u think hens i cocks


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Well, the one of the profile view with the whole bird is a roo. He looks like he has Japanese in him with that long tail, and the others I can't see well enough.
Is the one on the cage the same one?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

The first one is a rooster. The other two I cant see thier heads.


----------



## DanielleBoland (Nov 25, 2012)

No the one in the cage is bot the same one


----------



## DanielleBoland (Nov 25, 2012)

Here is another pic if the one in the cage


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Those two are roos. The lighter one I can't see well enough to see what it is. A full body shot would be good.


----------



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

All Roos I think


----------



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

Last one is a buff ?


----------



## DanielleBoland (Nov 25, 2012)

Last one is a turkin sorry i didnt mention tht ill try to get a better pic tomorrow


----------



## DanielleBoland (Nov 25, 2012)

This is my turkin his or her name is gobbles. He or she is the sweetest bird i have it runs up to me and jumps on my lap and their just soo cute with the bald neck and the funny noises they make


----------



## EdisNiksic (Apr 1, 2013)

Looks like a hen to me


----------

